# Need help with custom flashlight!



## motosk8er2 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all, i have ordered the following items. I am wanting to know if the cree MC-E will fit in that host, and what optics would be required if any? Also is the driver listed a decent one that will work with this setup? Will the MC-E handle 1000ma or should i stay on the safe side with 700ma? If so what are some good drivers that will work with this setup? I want to use 1 18650 battery. With this i am trying to accomplish a verry verry bright light, long throw, narrow beam(spot), and on a cheap budget. Thanks a bunch!

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16145

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7426

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15687


----------



## motosk8er2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone? I need help badly =(


----------



## motosk8er2 (Oct 16, 2010)

well i guess im just gonna have to order it all and hope it works.


----------



## palimpsest (Oct 16, 2010)

An MC-E can handle 700mA per die, so 750x4=2800 mA total.
With an MC-E you will not get a narrow hotspot and much throw with such a reflector. It will be very floody, maybe with a quite pronounced donut hole.


----------



## motosk8er2 (Oct 16, 2010)

palimpsest said:


> An MC-E can handle 700mA per die, so 750x4=2800 mA total.
> With an MC-E you will not get a narrow hotspot and much throw with such a reflector. It will be very floody, maybe with a quite pronounced donut hole.


 
Wow, thank you so much. I thought the hole diode took 700mA, i didnt know it was for each die!


----------



## Fichtenelch (Oct 17, 2010)

The setup will work. However, you could also buy the dx mc-e p60 pill and file it a bit and if you're lucky it will screw right into the threads of the body.
and yes, the mc-e, if driven at 4p is rated to 2.8A, so 700mA per die.


----------

